# New hampshire State police medical form



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

So the other day i went to the doctor to get my medical form to take the state police exam filled. He looked at it and said why do they need all this info and refused to fill out every portion. He was like this is too strict. So everyone if u plan to take the test make sure u get a doctor who will fill each block completely.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Tell you doctor he is required to fill in all forms as though they were the forms required to get the insurance payments.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

J5254 said:


> So the other day i went to the doctor to get my medical form to take the state police exam filled. He looked at it and said why do they need all this info and refused to fill out every portion. He was like this is too strict. So everyone if u plan to take the test make sure u get a doctor who will fill each block completely.


The doctor probably didn't want to have to do the whole form because he was concerned that he might have to spend more than the average 45 seconds with a patient before booting him out the door and calling in the next patient. Be sure to thank that doctor for wasting your time, and then find a new doctor. If you show up with an incomplete medical form, you won't make it through the front door.


----------



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

He said why do they need your blood pressure taken 3 times lol


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

"U" should get a new doctor.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

J5254 said:


> He said why do they need your blood pressure taken 3 times lol


And he passed medical school how? They want to know your HR and BP after various levels of physical activity so that they don't have to worry about you collapsing during the PT test. But again, no big insurance payouts for a physical, so I'm sure he's not interested.


----------

